# Is there a 2002 Spec-V model...?



## mumra-teeth (Jan 1, 2004)

Is there a 2002 Spec-V model that does not have fold down rear seats?

I can't fold down the rear seats in my 2002 SpecV.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

mumra-teeth said:


> Is there a 2002 Spec-V model that does not have fold down rear seats?
> 
> I can't fold down the rear seats in my 2002 SpecV.



double negative? as far as I know, no 2002 spec v has fold down seats


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ones with rockford fosgate audio packagew can fold down half of thie seats, thats it, all other models, no luck...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 02 gxe seats split and folded 

my 01s do too


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> the 02 gxe seats split and folded
> 
> my 01s do too


wow...so both the seats AND the engines fold in the gxe's, huh? hahaha


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wow...so both the seats AND the engines fold in the gxe's, huh? hahaha



yup, so do the brakes and suspension and steering.

it's the George Jetson car...you know?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

hahaha you know i waas talking about the engines breaking down, aka "folding", right? although the george jetson car was kinda nice...that daughter was hot as shit!!!


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

i do think its funny how the top level of the sentra doesnt have the fold down seats, cuz my 02 se-r had the fold down seats but my 03 spec doesnt, does anyone know why?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

i think its because there is an x shaped brace behind tyhe seats in the spec, and they replace that with a smaller shorter one in the audio fanatic package... i could be wrong though, thats in my head, cant remeber where i heard it....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

mpcc82 said:



> i do think its funny how the top level of the sentra doesnt have the fold down seats, cuz my 02 se-r had the fold down seats but my 03 spec doesnt, does anyone know why?





blankgazex said:


> ones with rockford fosgate audio packagew can fold down half of thie seats, thats it, all other models, no luck...


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

I have the Audio Fanatic package on my 02. Both rear seat backs can be folded down. The cable loop is hidden behind the carpet in the trunk side. The hole to the trunk on the right side is blocked by the subwoofer. I fold the seats down when I don't want any damage to them when transporting stuff.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

i cant fold down the seats in my 04 spec..... i wish i could sometimes.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

NismoAmy said:


> i cant fold down the seats in my 04 spec..... i wish i could sometimes.


it helps


----------



## jcrou82 (Aug 1, 2003)

*03 spec v*

I have an '03 Spec V basic (meaning now sunroof or audio package). My seats don't fold down either. I was going to post about this when I found this thread. Is it safe to say SO if you have a spec V without that audio fanatic package, then your seats won't fold. Cuz my co-worker has the spec v '03 with the fold down seats, but he got the audio package. Is my assumption correct? this has been bugging me for a while.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

yes thatt is exactly correct


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Gotta love my fold down seats.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The SE-Rs fold down both sides...I bound them together and installed my massive Kicker KX1200.1 Amp. Now they fold down together as one, none-the-less, they still fold down.


----------

